# Trance Music



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Opinions anyone?

I'm actually quite partial to the genre. Music production is something that exites me - you know, faders, filters, thet sort of thing. Applying the techniques in Trance to the production of classical music may be useful! What do you think?


----------



## DeadlyKomplexx (Nov 16, 2007)

What exactly is Trance music? Lol might sound dumb,but I'm curious..


----------



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

Trance is a style of electronic music that developed in the 1990s. Trance music is generally characterized by a tempo of between 130 and 160 BPM, featuring repeating melodic synthesizer phrases, and a musical form that builds up and down throughout a track. It often features crescendos and breakdowns. Sometimes vocals are also utilized.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2007)

Can anyone put a link up to a good example, I also am not familiar with it.


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

I like psychedelic trance, mostly dark psychedelic trance, some artists in that I like are kindzadza, I don´t think it in general combines well with classical music, its very different, which is why I like it. It has something I don´t find in other music, which is why I like it.

(sorry for digging up old topics, but I see no point in making a new one if there´s still an old one laying around somewhere that fits the subject)


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Edward Elgar said:


> Opinions anyone?
> 
> I'm actually quite partial to the genre. Music production is something that exites me - you know, faders, filters, thet sort of thing. Applying the techniques in Trance to the production of classical music may be useful! What do you think?


I am quite the Trance fan myself. I am primarily a fan of the genre Psychedelic Trance, or more commonly known as Psytrance, which, obviously, is Trance with a very thick Psychedelic feel.

My favorite songs from the genre are:
Magic Mushroom by 1200 Micrograms 



LSD by Hallucinogen


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Edward Elgar said:


> Trance is a style of electronic music that developed in the 1990s. Trance music is generally characterized by a tempo of between 130 and 160 BPM, featuring repeating melodic synthesizer phrases, and a musical form that builds up and down throughout a track. It often features crescendos and breakdowns. Sometimes vocals are also utilized.


The pace depends on which subgenre you are talking about though. Original trance is about that, but as the genre spread into subgenre, it gained speed.


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> I am quite the Trance fan myself. I am primarily a fan of the genre Psychedelic Trance, or more commonly known as Psytrance, which, obviously, is Trance with a very thick Psychedelic feel.
> 
> My favorite songs from the genre are:
> Magic Mushroom by 1200 Micrograms
> ...


Haha you remind me of me, liking both classical, metal and psytrance. How often do you see that!


----------



## Metalheadwholovesclasical (Mar 15, 2008)

Isabelle said:


> Haha you remind me of me, liking both classical, metal and psytrance. How often do you see that!


Lol, my musical taste is very wide. I listen to primarily Metal, Classical, Jazz, and Trance, but also love Rock, Rap (underground artists), Blues, Techno, etc. My taste is very wide, lol


----------



## David C Coleman (Nov 23, 2007)

Prefer Techno and Rave.. as I'm a little old to go to them now, I tend to play it in the car..good fun if you're in a particular mood...


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

Mine isn´t as wide I think, its mostly limited to classical, metal, psytrance, psychedelic rock and very random things I discovered and like, but I think its still rather uncommon, with a lot of genres there is this elitism and misunderstanding of other music, so very mixed tastes is not something you see a lot.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Metalheadwholovesclasical said:


> My favorite songs from the genre are:
> Magic Mushroom by 1200 Micrograms
> 
> 
> ...


I had a very, very quick listen not for me,


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

Just posting my favorite kind of trance in the form of a sample. This is by Kindzadza, dark psytrance is identified by the fact it usually quite fast, 150 bpm, and quite chaotic, focussing much more on the samples and effects then ´softer´ forms of psy. To me, dark sounds the most ´psychedelic´ which I know is a hard term to actually describe properly, but if it sounds like you´re tripping when you´re not, they´re doing it right. Kindzadza is the psy master in my opinion.

I´ll warn you though, most people here will most likely strongly detest this, it focusses a lot on a repetative beat, it has practically no melody at all. I like it.


----------



## Elaryad (Jul 29, 2008)

Isabelle said:


> Just posting my favorite kind of trance in the form of a sample. This is by Kindzadza, dark psytrance is identified by the fact it usually quite fast, 150 bpm, and quite chaotic, focussing much more on the samples and effects then ´softer´ forms of psy. To me, dark sounds the most ´psychedelic´ which I know is a hard term to actually describe properly, but if it sounds like you´re tripping when you´re not, they´re doing it right. Kindzadza is the psy master in my opinion.
> 
> I´ll warn you though, most people here will most likely strongly detest this, it focusses a lot on a repetative beat, it has practically no melody at all. I like it.


I simply loved this. Show me more please. This is so exquisite music!
When I was a teenager and listened a little bit of psytrance I never found something very far from Infected Mushroom.
By the way, do you know Ah Cama-Sotz? It's not trance but I think you'd like it...


----------



## Isabelle (Oct 16, 2008)

I can give you some names to browse, the artist from the same is *Kindzadza*, he has produced two cd´s, waves from inner space and waves from outer space, the track is from the first one. Psytrance artists that sound somewhat a like that might be interesting are *Penta* and *Furious*. Even more into the irregulair and dark is *Osom*.


----------



## peterpoesantos (Nov 4, 2008)

Edward Elgar said:


> Trance is a style of electronic music that developed in the 1990s. Trance music is generally characterized by a tempo of between 130 and 160 BPM, featuring repeating melodic synthesizer phrases, and a musical form that builds up and down throughout a track. It often features crescendos and breakdowns. Sometimes vocals are also utilized.


Trance music is basically electronic dance music. Robert Miles is a good example of a trance artist


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I don't mean to necropost here, but it looks like the most appropriate place.

I really enjoy the idea of *electronica *- not surprising given my avatar image, but I don't understand why it evolved almost exclusively into dance music that goes "Oomph teh - Oomph teh - Oomph teh - Oomph teh - Oomph teh - " rapidly over and over until your synapses implode. I know there are a lot of genres out there and they all sound like the above to me with a few exceptions.

Starting with *Tangerine Dream* I later found *Roger Powell *who did a marvelous album called _Cosmic Furnace _in the 70's and just recently put out a second album of similar non-Oomph-teh electronica, _Fossil Poets_. I also like *Autechre* who do not sound like dance music to my ears, or not strictly dance.

These three seem to be a happy medium between the full throttle repetitive dance genres and the almost non rhythmic ambient genres, both of which extremes tend to bore me quickly. I've tried IDM. I've tried DnB, trance, techno, house, downtempo. None of these seem to exactly fit what I'm after.

Is there a genre name for experimental electronic music in the realm of *Tangereine Dream *or *Autechre*? I maybe just looking for IDM (Intelligent Dance Music) and the pieces I've sampled were just inflated with the IDM tag. Maybe I should keep trying.


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Edward Elgar said:


> Opinions anyone?


Trance is primitive crap.



Edward Elgar said:


> Applying the techniques in Trance to the production of classical music may be useful!


Try electroacoustic or spectral music.


----------



## KaerbEmEvig (Dec 15, 2009)

Listen to this track: http://joogle.pl/?j=6879/5rc31d8g2k93849eabe7e


----------



## Siegfried (Dec 15, 2009)

......meh.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Weston said:


> I don't mean to necropost here, but it looks like the most appropriate place.
> 
> I really enjoy the idea of *electronica *- not surprising given my avatar image, but I don't understand why it evolved almost exclusively into dance music that goes "Oomph teh - Oomph teh - Oomph teh - Oomph teh - Oomph teh - " rapidly over and over until your synapses implode. I know there are a lot of genres out there and they all sound like the above to me with a few exceptions.
> 
> ...


You're so ridiculously right about this. Intelligence Dance Music is the closest genre to what you're looking after. It's very ironic that even it happens to have "dance" in its name, though it's a totally oxymoronic use of the word: IDM is most of the time almost completely undanceable. In fact in at its worst IDM could be more accurately called Insane Undanceable Noise, the complete opposite of its name. The problem with IDM is that it is usually either completely incoherent nonsense, weird for the sake of being weird, or minimalistic and boring, not unlike ambient except it has more emphasis on drums & percussion (Boards of Canada is a pretty good example, though there is something about the atmosphere of their music that appeals to me nevertheless).

It is really sad because I see no reason why electronic music couldn't be great. It has a whole new possibilities of timbre and has much less technical restrictions than acoustic (for the lack of better term - I'm incluiding rock with electric guitars too) music.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Dim7 said:


> (Boards of Canada is a pretty good example, though there is something about the atmosphere of their music that appeals to me nevertheless).


It was worth waiting over a year for that answer. Yes, I sort of like Boards of Canada.

Heck, maybe I should try to make the music I'm wanting. I mean, people are producing electronica in their basements these days.


----------



## David58117 (Nov 5, 2009)

I know they're not trance, but what about bands like VNV Nation and Apoptygma Berzerk? They've done great things with electronic instruments..

VNV Nation - Further






Apoptygma Berzerk - Love Never Dies


----------



## Il Seraglio (Sep 14, 2009)

Weston said:


> I don't mean to necropost here, but it looks like the most appropriate place.
> 
> I really enjoy the idea of *electronica *- not surprising given my avatar image, but I don't understand why it evolved almost exclusively into dance music that goes "Oomph teh - Oomph teh - Oomph teh - Oomph teh - Oomph teh - " rapidly over and over until your synapses implode. I know there are a lot of genres out there and they all sound like the above to me with a few exceptions.
> 
> ...


Try some modern day electro music. Digitalism and Boyz Noise are a couple of favourites of mine.

Aphex Twin also seems right up your alley. His music started off as ambient techno before he ventured into experimental DnB and breakcore (or the closest thing to breakcore in the late 90's). he is also a great admirer of Stockhausen (or was until Stockhausen criticised his music for being too repetitious after hearing samples of it).

If you're looking for something less 'dancey', Alva Noto is a very good producer of glitch music. There are others similar to him, but I haven't explored the genre in depth enough to remember more names.

Brian Eno is pretty essential if you're interested in ambient music. If you want something more recent, try Fennesz.


----------



## Yuri (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey im new here... hi to everyone.

You guys should check out some electro music from Berlin. Pretty cool stuff... hes really big here now, made a DVD, showing the life of a Berlin techno scene DJ.


----------

